# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Tư vấn máy khắc gỗ cnc

## maingocthi310

Chào tất cả anh em trong diễn đàn

Em là sinh viên học nghành cơ khí ra trường và đi làm cũng được vài năm, sau vài năm đi làm thì cảm thấy chưa hài lòng nên muốn xin nghĩ để về tự làm tại nhà (do muốn tự làm không phụ thuộc vào công ty xem thế nào  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: )

Số là nhà em gia đình làm mộc nên em muốn đầu tư 1 con máy khắc gỗ cnc để cùng làm cùng với gia đình, nhưng hiện tại em xem một số máy trên mạng vẫn mơ hồ quá nên em muốn hỏi anh em tư vấn giúp em nên chọn máy khắc nào và giá thành bao nhiêu (nhu cầu chủ yếu em tính làm là làm tranh gỗ và khắc một vài chi tiết cho bàn ghế ở nhà) và có cao nhân nào làm bên nghề gỗ bên lĩnh vực khắc này nếu có thể cho em một vài lời khuyên để em chuẩn bị tốt hơn em xin hậu tạ 

Chúc anh em một ngày tốt lành

----------


## solero

Kinh phí bạn tính đầu tư bao nhiêu? Gần nhà có nhiều xưởng gỗ không?

----------

maingocthi310

----------


## maingocthi310

> Kinh phí bạn tính đầu tư bao nhiêu? Gần nhà có nhiều xưởng gỗ không?


Tầm 150tr đổ lại anh, gần cũng có xưởng nhưng không nhiều lắm anh

----------


## CKD

> Tầm 150tr đổ lại anh, gần cũng có xưởng nhưng không nhiều lắm anh


Tầm này.... thì mua cho nhanh bác ạ!
Máy rẻ nhất theo mình biết (1200x2400) chỉ khoảng 75 triệu thôi. Bạn mới bắt đầu, không kinh nghiệm, không thiết bị mà là con máy tổng chi <75tr thì cũng khó khăn lám á. Thôi thì mua 1 con, về học cách sử dụng & bảo trì hiệu quả nó là được rồi.

----------

Gamo, maingocthi310

----------


## maingocthi310

> Tầm này.... thì mua cho nhanh bác ạ!
> Máy rẻ nhất theo mình biết (1200x2400) chỉ khoảng 75 triệu thôi. Bạn mới bắt đầu, không kinh nghiệm, không thiết bị mà là con máy tổng chi <75tr thì cũng khó khăn lám á. Thôi thì mua 1 con, về học cách sử dụng & bảo trì hiệu quả nó là được rồi.


150tr là cố gắng lắm đấy anh ạ, em cũng tính như thế do không rành lắm nên mua luôn cho khỏe bác, bác biết chỗ nào uy tín về máy này giới thiệu em đi bác

----------


## solero

150tr mua được máy 1,3m x 2,5m - 4 đầu đục ngon + máy mài dao rồi. 

Nên chọn mua máy theo kinh nghiệm người dùng chứ đừng mua máy theo lời quảng cáo của bọn dân buôn. Chúng nó hay tư vấn lung tung để tăng tiền mà không mang lại hiệu quả nhiều cho công việc (như card điều khiển từ V5 lên V8 chả hơn được bao nhiêu với gỗ mà giá thì thêm 8-10tr).

Cũng không nên mua máy rẻ quá, tiền nào của đó, đến lúc gọi bảo hành lỡ hết việc của khách lúc đó còn tốn kém hơn.

Nên mua máy nhiều đầu, đục nhều hơn 1 sản phẩm trên 1 lần chạy chính là lãi, nếu đục 1 đầu chỉ đủ chi phí thôi. Mới làm tầm 4 đầu là vừa phải, sau tùy theo lượng công việc có thể tăng đầu đục.

Bạn ở khu vực nào nhỉ?

----------

maingocthi310

----------


## maingocthi310

> 150tr mua được máy 1,3m x 2,5m - 4 đầu đục ngon + máy mài dao rồi. 
> 
> Nên chọn mua máy theo kinh nghiệm người dùng chứ đừng mua máy theo lời quảng cáo của bọn dân buôn. Chúng nó hay tư vấn lung tung để tăng tiền mà không mang lại hiệu quả nhiều cho công việc (như card điều khiển từ V5 lên V8 chả hơn được bao nhiêu với gỗ mà giá thì thêm 8-10tr).
> 
> Cũng không nên mua máy rẻ quá, tiền nào của đó, đến lúc gọi bảo hành lỡ hết việc của khách lúc đó còn tốn kém hơn.
> 
> Nên mua máy nhiều đầu, đục nhều hơn 1 sản phẩm trên 1 lần chạy chính là lãi, nếu đục 1 đầu chỉ đủ chi phí thôi. Mới làm tầm 4 đầu là vừa phải, sau tùy theo lượng công việc có thể tăng đầu đục.
> 
> Bạn ở khu vực nào nhỉ?


Bởi vậy nên em khá là rối khi xem mấy cái máy này nên mới nhờ mấy anh trong forum tư vấn giúp  :Big Grin: 
Em ở bình thuận anh

----------


## Luyến

Bác chủ cần máy thì liên hệ bên em nhé. Với số tiền 150t ở thời điểm này bác chủ có dc 1 con máy 6 đầu tương đối roiif. Liên hệ: Hải yến 0163 5308696

Thanks

----------

maingocthi310

----------


## dungtb

> Chào tất cả anh em trong diễn đàn
> 
> Em là sinh viên học nghành cơ khí ra trường và đi làm cũng được vài năm, sau vài năm đi làm thì cảm thấy chưa hài lòng nên muốn xin nghĩ để về tự làm tại nhà (do muốn tự làm không phụ thuộc vào công ty xem thế nào )
> 
> Số là nhà em gia đình làm mộc nên em muốn đầu tư 1 con máy khắc gỗ cnc để cùng làm cùng với gia đình, nhưng hiện tại em xem một số máy trên mạng vẫn mơ hồ quá nên em muốn hỏi anh em tư vấn giúp em nên chọn máy khắc nào và giá thành bao nhiêu (nhu cầu chủ yếu em tính làm là làm tranh gỗ và khắc một vài chi tiết cho bàn ghế ở nhà) và có cao nhân nào làm bên nghề gỗ bên lĩnh vực khắc này nếu có thể cho em một vài lời khuyên để em chuẩn bị tốt hơn em xin hậu tạ 
> 
> Chúc anh em một ngày tốt lành


Bác nên chọn khổ máy 1825 6 đầu khắc là khổ thông dụng hoặc 2025 8 đầu cũng là lựa chọn tối ưu , nếu cụ thể hơn thì alo cho mình nhe. tks bac

----------

maingocthi310

----------

